# How Replace Cable on HD600?



## rtsy

I'm considering getting the HD600 cable from Cardas.

 Can someone please explain to me how I:

 1--remove the original Sennheiser cable and
 2--connect the Cardas cable?

 Thanks!


----------



## ddriveman

rtsy,

 Its simple. 
 Just grab the connector ends sticking out of the HD600 and carefully pull them out. It will take quite a hard pull but don't worry, its mean to be removable.
 Once out, then push the Cardas connector ends in.


----------



## squirt

be carefull when plugging in the cable...be sure the letters on the cable plugs R (right) and L (left) are facing outward (away from your head) when plugging in the cable...the two metal prongs on the plug are slightly different widths and need to be plugged in the correct way


----------



## rtsy

Does Cardas make a cable specifically for headphone or do they just fit one of their speaker cables/interconnects with a 1/4" headphone jack and the connectors for Sennheiser?

 Thanks for the responses!


----------



## ddriveman

Quote:


 _Originally posted by squirt _
*be carefull when plugging in the cable...be sure the letters on the cable plugs R (right) and L (left) are facing outward (away from your head) when plugging in the cable...the two metal prongs on the plug are slightly different widths and need to be plugged in the correct way



* 
 

squirt,

 Thanks for pointing that out. However, my Cardas cable does not have the L/R letters on the cable plugs (my Cardas are first generation, I believe). Nevertheless, you should be able to see the difference in width of the pins and line them up with the socket holes in the HD600


----------



## davidcotton

Either that or they should be colour coded in someway. Red=Right for example...


----------



## peter braun

How to remove HD600 cables in three easy steps

 Step 1 - put headphones on

 Step 2 - plug headphones into a very solid source

 Step 3 - RUN !!!!


----------



## MusicLover

Quote:


 _Originally posted by peter braun _
*How to remove HD600 cables in three easy steps

 Step 1 - put headphones on

 Step 2 - plug headphones into a very solid source

 Step 3 - RUN !!!! * 
 

Not the very best way, but I must say, it works.


----------



## HanssoN

Quote:


 _Originally posted by peter braun _
*How to remove HD600 cables in three easy steps

 Step 1 - put headphones on

 Step 2 - plug headphones into a very solid source

 Step 3 - RUN !!!! * 
 

My amp has locking Neutric jacks... I ought to try this sometime


----------

